# Parkview Problem with Profiles



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Brad, Why is it of late, that when I click on someone's profile it won't come up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 1999)

Hey, Rose - I'm not having any problems - I've checked out a couple and they are working fine - suppose it's that nasty chip again? (Don't you hate it when they try to upgrade OUR computers and we pay the price???? I've had my share of those things happen as well!) Sorry I can't help -


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 1999)

Rose,They seem to be working fine. Please note that when you click on the profile it opens up another browser window. If you check on your taskbar it should be there.------------------Regards,The Parkview Publishing WebmasterAKA, Brad


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks for the info Brad. I've noticed that I can only access one profile,each time I sign in. Never had this problem before. My son has installed a 3D chip in our computer and I have been having lock up problems. So this is probably one more little annoyance that goes with that bug.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 1999)

Rose - don't suppose you'll let your son touch your computer again!!! I beg my hubby to leave this one alone - every time he fiddles with it, something bad happens (only to MY stuff, of course, - suppose there's a message in there somewhere???)


----------

